# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  La revolución del "no arado"

## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Qué hace un agricultor sin arado ni fertilizantes químicos? Ahorrar, responden los agricultores estadounidenses. Pero además ayudar al medio ambiente. Mike Starkey, de Indiana, es uno de estos cultivadores que ya no aran sus campos. Un informe de AFPTV   Temas similares: Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad"

----------


## gabriel.1

esto esta muy interesante , me gustaría si pueden postear de nuevo el vídeo , al parecer lo bajaron o un link a mas información , gracias de antemano .

----------

